# Tiniest Baby Toad



## LaFoto (Oct 10, 2005)

Here is the tiniest baby toat that my daughter has so far found in the little space in front of the cellar window. It is less than an inch (approx. 2 cm) in size. Her hands may help you see HOW tiny it is.


----------



## Knopka (Oct 10, 2005)

Already all formed & no tail? I bet you she can find one with the tail ! Those are even smaller ! 
Cool picture, LaFoto. And your daughter willl probably become a scientist or a vet one day :sillysmi:...


----------



## terri (Oct 11, 2005)

OH!! I want to hold him....  I just love frogs and toads so much. Isn't he something??


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 12, 2005)

I just asked her and she says this is the tiniest she has ever found and she has never so far seen any that still got a tiny tail. We don't know where the tadpole is. She assumes they come into that hollow there because it is warmer and they are absolutely protected. On what they feed we don't know at all.

The ring of her finger is 5mm. That might give you an idea of how tiny this one is.
By the way, I am a bit proud of this photo because I used manual focussing on the little compact digital Canon for among the first times ever AND only used the available light from the lamp in our living room.


----------



## Corry (Oct 12, 2005)

Oooh,I used to catch frogs and toads all the time when I was a kid!  Kinda funny, my little BROTHER was always afraid of them growing up...I thought boys were supposed to like those, and girls were supposed to think they're gross!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 12, 2005)

really a great shot LaFoto, Love it!


----------



## michelejo (Oct 14, 2005)

The detail is amazing--love the little froggy too.  We had thousands of tiny froggies near our house in CA--the kids had a blast with them!


----------

